

Problems with ORMs - kioub
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/09/problems-with-orms.html

======
darylteo
Entity Framework for .NET allows for 1 more form of ORM, which is Code First.

Using reflection, you write your entity Objects, and it generates a DB model
for you. It sufficiently covers about 80% of common ORM use cases.

